# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 > 1969 Ads >  1969 Ads:  Patio Hamburgers to Rent It

## Pete



----------


## Steve

Is "Roy F. Tener" the predecessor of Tener's?

----------


## Pete

> Is "Roy F. Tener" the predecessor of Tener's?


Yes!

According to Tener's website:




> Ray F. Tener opened his first Western store in 1930. His love of people and strength of character were the building blocks of the Tener’s Tradition. Nearly 80 years later, our stores are still owned and run by families born and raised in Oklahoma.

----------


## MadMonk

Cool stuff.  My dad once worked for Rent It for a while in the '80s.  I worked there one summer as well.  I didn't realize the business was that old.

----------


## Dubya61

It's funny to see the phone numbers.  Roy Tener's is CE .... something.  My phone number growing up was 2-2556 in the Rogers (RO) exchange, so we told people it was Rogers 2-2556.  I'm just grateful that I have a phone that stores numbers so I don't have to know all ten digits, anymore!

----------


## Jim Kyle

Anybody else remember what business had the number CEntral 2-3311? Hint: it was one of the most widely known numbers in the city for quite a few years...

----------


## Achilleslastand

> Anybody else remember what business had the number CEntral 2-3311? Hint: it was one of the most widely known numbers in the city for quite a few years...


This is a wild guess but was it Paul Meade Insurance{tall paul}?

----------


## Jim Kyle

Nope, not Tall Paul -- but that was a good guess!

----------


## MadMonk

> Anybody else remember what business had the number CEntral 2-3311? Hint: it was one of the most widely known numbers in the city for quite a few years...


Time and temp?

----------


## Jim Kyle

Nope; I don't remember that number... Maybe the 232-3311 number wasn't as widely known as I remember it to be!

----------


## Pete

Wasn't that the old number for the Oklahoman??

Seems like I remember it being printed on the front page of the paper for a long time.

----------


## Martin

> Time and temp?


oh... thanks for making me remember 599-1234.  wonder if it still works?

-M

----------


## Jim Kyle

Bingo, Pete!!!

----------


## boscorama

Paul Meade was something like 524-1541.

Yes, 599-1234 still works. However, the rather lengthy intro message is an ad for a hospital. I remember when it began with "Part of all you earn is yours to keep".

----------


## traxx

> Paul Meade was something like 524-1541.


I can still sing the song beginning to end.

----------


## Roger S

> Yes, 599-1234 still works. However, the rather lengthy intro message is an ad for a hospital. I remember when it began with "Part of all you earn is yours to keep".


I played in a band in my early 20's and I had a girl come up one night in the middle of a set and ask me for my phone number. I told her 599-1234. A few minutes later she came back and yelled at me "That's time and temperature!" and I said "I get off at two and how hot am I?"

----------


## Larry OKC

*BBQ*: That is baaaaaad (but it did make me smile)...but begs the question, did it work?  LOL

----------


## Larry OKC

Interesting...looks like the movies in the one ad ran the gamut from _Chitty Chitty Bang Bang_ to a rated X film, _The Killing of Sister George_ (probably PG by todays standards)

Hmmm, wonder of Ramon Griffin does portraits? Repetition is one thing...

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Hmmm, wonder of Ramon Griffin does portraits? Repetition is one thing...


lol . . . =)!
it's almost like the start of an old Monty Python sketch . . .
Customer: I understand that you do portraits.  I'd like to have a portrait done.
Counterguy: Sorry.  We don't do portraits.
Customer: Yes you do.
Counterguy: No.  We don't.  
(etc.)

I will say that I doubt the Rent-It Ad would be deemed acceptable today.
Unlike The Killing of Sister George. (well . . . not the _killing_ per se . . . but the movie about it . . .)

----------


## Larry OKC

*Radical*: true..true..didn't make it all the way to the _that_ one.

Question: the Charcoal Oven ad mentions other places/locations. Were they sister restaurants operated by a different name?

----------


## RadicalModerate

> *Radical*: true..true..didn't make it all the way to the _that_ one.
> 
> Question: the Charcoal Oven ad mentions other places/locations. Were they sister restaurants operated by a different name?


Something I've always wondered about "The Charcoal Oven" is whether the concept was some sort of national franchise.  Back in Boulder, CO. we had a Charcoal Oven that was more of a restaurant than a drive-in but served some of the best burgers ever (at least up until the late 60s).  Then they added pizza to their menu and it became more of a barely-above-average pizza place.  In 40 years down here I think I've eaten at the Charcoal Oven maybe three times (on account of it was so far west of where I was living)--and this was at the older location before they moved but I seem to recall that I thought they were pretty darn good burgers.  In an old-fashioned setting.  I especially liked that authentic charcoal char on the meat--but I always had to remind the person taking the order that I didn't want to see any pink in the middle. I would have said, "Cook it to an internal temperature of 142-deg" but this was back before digital thermometers . . . or even digitals . . . were invented. =)

----------


## kelroy55

> It's funny to see the phone numbers.  Roy Tener's is CE .... something.  My phone number growing up was 2-2556 in the Rogers (RO) exchange, so we told people it was Rogers 2-2556.  I'm just grateful that I have a phone that stores numbers so I don't have to know all ten digits, anymore!


I remember ours from when I was a little kid.... 1946  No idea why I remember it

----------


## Prunepicker

> This is a wild guess but was it Paul Meade Insurance{tall paul}?


No.  I still remember that stupid ad 524-1541.

----------


## Prunepicker

Mr. Vernon Eccles, The Patio, was a very nice man.  I swear that Dolores 
invented the Cesar Burger.

----------


## Prunepicker

Does anyone remember the Patio?  Apparently not.

At any rate, around 1984 I ate an entire Caesar Burger and rings with only 
one napkin.

That should be a world record.

----------


## Prunepicker

Wayne Nichols was the father of a good friend of mine.  Sharon Spivey 
was the wife of the organist on, I believe, channel 5.  At any rate, I play 
with her husband for many years.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Wayne Nichols was the father of a good friend of mine.


Wayne was the man who taught me how to hear the line and then just imitate what I was hearing. I hung out with him at The Store most every night toward the end of his life. His son was darned good, too. And Wayne's chords for "One For My Baby" are something else!!! C and G-minor!!!

----------

